# Another passenger won't get out.



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Here's another video of a passenger refusing to get out of car. She gets driver fired and has hired a lawyer to sue. She claims injury and assault. The driver asked her to leave but she refused and then started taping.

http://abc7chicago.com/news/video-shows-heated-dispute-between-uber-driver-passenger/1516987/


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

In all fairness, no idea what she said to get this going but he didn't handle it well. Just from the video he never should have swung his hand at her to hit the phone. Jeez, just pull up somewhere and drop her off.


----------



## DC25MPH (Sep 15, 2016)

We're servants out there. Not sure why the rider started filming. Was the driver provoked by the rider thus setup? The fact she did not get out of the car when asked and was filming indicates she was looking for trouble. 
The fact the driver did not keep his stuff together is definitely a driver party foul.
PS - I'll bet she was pooling too. Please tell she was not an Uber-X rider. Pool riders are the lowest form of human life out there. They make cheap people look generous.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

It seems like she didn't let him know where to drop her off at. She told the reporters twice that she entered her final destination in the app. So he probably missed it and then she started to complain and get out her camera.

She seemed sue happy and looking to escalate the situation with breaking out the camera to record then refusing to get out. He says we passed 10 sidewalks where you could've got out. 

I definetly need to buy a dash cam. This guy could get some serious charges. I have a feeling there are two different sides to this story.


----------



## DC25MPH (Sep 15, 2016)

I thought of a drive cam too. I have around 775 trips. Short of wondering if I was going to get whacked at 2:30AM in Alexandria (it was a nice trip but I think I was the driver in a drug pickup and he said to her "I can't do it." as I waited 5 seconds from a complete stop for this guy who was not in the Uber system to get out of the car. It was 5 seconds of complete silents too - nobody was talking or moving. Literally as I thought I was going to get a knife though my throat that is what I hear from the back seat.) I have had pretty good riders. I have a 4.9+ rating too. Uber was cool about that particular incident too. They said they would be sure not to pair me up with that rider again. 
PS - Make sure you have good life insurance out there. Uber covers your car but not your life. (Or at least I haven't read about a life insurance policy on us.)


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Don't know the full story since the media tends to both edit and sensationalize. 

I don't know why she was asked to exit but the story I heard was the location they were at was not safe to exit the car. They were on an expressway with no sidewalks. The pax asked to be taken to a location that was safe to exit and the driver refused.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

DC25MPH said:


> I thought of a drive cam too. I have around 775 trips. Short of wondering if I was going to get whacked at 2:30AM in Alexandria (it was a nice trip but I think I was the driver in a drug pickup and he said to her "I can't do it." as I waited 5 seconds from a complete stop for this guy who was not in the Uber system to get out of the car. It was 5 seconds of complete silents too - nobody was talking or moving. Literally as I thought I was going to get a knife though my throat that is what I hear from the back seat.) I have had pretty good riders. I have a 4.9+ rating too. Uber was cool about that particular incident too. They said they would be sure not to pair me up with that rider again.
> PS - Make sure you have good life insurance out there. Uber covers your car but not your life. (Or at least I haven't read about a life insurance policy on us.)


There is so many Taxi/Cab Drivers on YouTube that got Shot in the back of the driver head. its pretty scary to pick up someone in the poor areas or look poor.


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

In other countries, there is no lawsuit, no news drama, no physical trauma report. It is basically a scratch on the leg. 

physical trauma.. lol 
"thought I was going to lose my life" lol

just plain old american comedy.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

jack badly said:


> In other countries, there is no lawsuit, no news drama, no physical trauma report. It is basically a scratch on the leg.
> 
> physical trauma.. lol
> "thought I was going to lose my life" lol
> ...


Only in America. The driver should of handled the situation better. Media are bunch of hungry sharks when it comes to any Uber or any rideshare incident.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

firent said:


> There is so many Taxi/Cab Drivers on YouTube that got Shot in the back of the driver head. its pretty scary to pick up someone in the poor areas or look poor.


Why do you think this only happens with poor people? There was a cab driver set up/robbed/killed in a nice residential neighborhood in Denver a couple of years ago. We are on our own out there, and you have to make sure to try to minimize the mistakes and always trust your gut. Don't always judge a situation based on the neighborhood you are in. Refusing a ride might cost you a few dollars, picking up the wrong people could cost you your life.


----------



## Beretic (Jun 18, 2016)

Driver could of handled it better. But god damn that woman was foaming at the mouth for a handout.

Its situations like this that a James Bond seat would be perfect.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> Here's another video of a passenger refusing to get out of car. She gets driver fired and has hired a lawyer to sue. She claims injury and assault. The driver asked her to leave but she refused and then started taping.
> 
> http://abc7chicago.com/news/video-shows-heated-dispute-between-uber-driver-passenger/1516987/


I smell a big payday with a medically confirmed PTSD. Maybe $300-400k settlement out of court. It will be funny how years of counseling and therapy can't cure PTSD, but a six figure payoff performs like the miracle of God. I've seen worse bruising on a drunk that fell out of my vehicle. On a side note, I'm just glad the assailant/victim were of the same race. Chicago definitely doesn't need any racial animosity right now.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I guess it could be a lot of things. Maybe the entitled pax is a publicity junkie and wants the attention that goes with it. Or maybe she grew so attached to the driver that she couldn't bare being without him, or maybe the sky was falling or....


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Dash camera!*


----------



## Beretic (Jun 18, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> *Dash camera!*


Any good prices or site that you could pm me would be awesome.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

She ain't getting shit. Here is how the vast majority of these things go.....

She will lawyer up. They will take between 30-50% of any settlement. And it will most likely settle. She will be lucky if she sees a few thousand dollars. its not a huge settlement and won't be a big news story. 

She can inject as much drama as she wants. Problem is, her case doesn't match the hype.

But they will go to trial you say? No they won't. There isn't enough there to go to trial for. Not enough money. The lawyers will remind her, when you signed on, you gave control of this to us. And in our professional opinion there is nothing more to gain in court.

And they want to be paid.

As for his criminal charges? He might get charged. But it will most certainly be pled out or dropped. Again, there isn't anything worth going to trial over. He isn't going to see any jail time. Happens everyday in our court system.

She's an idiot. As is anyone who thinks they are entitled to remain in a private vehicle after the ride is over.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Beretic said:


> Any good prices or site that you could pm me would be awesome.


Falcon is a good brand from popular opinion on this site. Price shouldn't matter, it's tax deductible business expense with your mileage records!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

We as a uber driver are always under scrutiny. I know it's our car and yes the pay is not great. For all its worth never lose your cool, and never touch the passenger and never move out or get out the seat unless your life is in danger. Also never try to start or fuel the conflict or argument. If you have to drive an extra mile or stop at a drive thru do it . We do uber because we have to do it and the passenger will never understand you .


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

unPat said:


> We as a uber driver are always under scrutiny. I know it's our car and yes the pay is not great. For all its worth never lose your cool, and never touch the passenger and never move out or get out the seat unless your life is in danger. Also never try to start or fuel the conflict or argument. If you have to drive an extra mile or stop at a drive thru do it . We do uber because we have to do it and the passenger will never understand you .


You don't sound new?
Why so smart so early?
Welcome!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wambulance.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DC25MPH said:


> I thought of a drive cam too. I have around 775 trips. Short of wondering if I was going to get whacked at 2:30AM in Alexandria (it was a nice trip but I think I was the driver in a drug pickup and he said to her "I can't do it." as I waited 5 seconds from a complete stop for this guy who was not in the Uber system to get out of the car. It was 5 seconds of complete silents too - nobody was talking or moving. Literally as I thought I was going to get a knife though my throat that is what I hear from the back seat.) I have had pretty good riders. I have a 4.9+ rating too. Uber was cool about that particular incident too. They said they would be sure not to pair me up with that rider again.
> PS - Make sure you have good life insurance out there. Uber covers your car but not your life. (Or at least I haven't read about a life insurance policy on us.)


They probably have dead peasant policies on us like Walmart.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Passengers behaving as usual and driver finally getting fed up its what I see.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't know the full story, but can say the news reporter sounds and look like an azz!..look at the drivers rating. what the rating of a driver have to do with the story?. pax gives bad rating just because they can. drunks rate bad because they're drunks. college kids rate bad because they're entitle. The reporter needs to go play with his daddy balls!


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> Here's another video of a passenger refusing to get out of car. She gets driver fired and has hired a lawyer to sue. She claims injury and assault. The driver asked her to leave but she refused and then started taping.
> 
> http://abc7chicago.com/news/video-shows-heated-dispute-between-uber-driver-passenger/1516987/


I as a Uber driver can never do that to a woman no matter how bad the th are


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Suing the billion dollar corporation for PTSD. Give me a break.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Second vid like this I've seen: where a harpy pax insights a poor driver, only to start recording vid once he's thoroughly exasperated! Of course he could've handled it better but this looks like a money grab pure and simple! I have no doubt all her "injuries" we're self inflicted. This poor sap fell right into her web. He is boned! 

If a rider refuses to exit, stop! Call po po. Let them handle it. It's difficult due to property and ego. Meanwhile this B is chillin! Dreaming about shopping sprees. And our poor comrade is sweating out how he's gonna pay his bills and whether he's gonna be checking into the grey bar hotel soon. Ego is such a strong motivator but ultimately can be so self destructive.


----------



## RobK62 (Sep 21, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> It seems like she didn't let him know where to drop her off at. She told the reporters twice that she entered her final destination in the app. So he probably missed it and then she started to complain and get out her camera.
> 
> She seemed sue happy and looking to escalate the situation with breaking out the camera to record then refusing to get out. He says we passed 10 sidewalks where you could've got out.
> 
> I definetly need to buy a dash cam. This guy could get some serious charges. I have a feeling there are two different sides to this story.


Well, she seemed WAY to calm in all that. She saw an opertuniy, and took it.

We only saw a very small part of that ride.

From what I have gathered, she did put in the destination, and when they got there, he logged her off as they were there. Yet she wanted him to keep driving around the building to i find what she was looking for. But he was logged off, and wanted no part of that. She was told to get out the ride was over, and she did not want to. Simple battle of wills.

Me, when I get to what is suppose to be the detention, I always ask before logging off,,,is this where you need to be, when they confirm, then I log off, not until.

But legally, he was in the right. He was just being a jerk about it. But he will have no problems in court. The only problem is having to PAY for a defence Thats the problem. Sure he can be in the right all day long, but he needs to defend the lawsuit. THis s why in the US, the loser needs to pay the person defending that all the lawyers fees and time off work.


----------



## RobK62 (Sep 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> We as a uber driver are always under scrutiny. I know it's our car and yes the pay is not great. For all its worth never lose your cool, and never touch the passenger and never move out or get out the seat unless your life is in danger. Also never try to start or fuel the conflict or argument. If you have to drive an extra mile or stop at a drive thru do it . We do uber because we have to do it and the passenger will never understand you .


I picked up a few collage kids today, seemed nice. And I took them to the local collage. She decided she wanted to go threw the McDonald's drive thru at LUNCH RUSH! For a 2 dollar order. I sat in that like for 20 mins at least, and not a dime of a tip. (Lyft)


----------



## RobK62 (Sep 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I smell a big payday with a medically confirmed PTSD. Maybe $300-400k settlement out of court. It will be funny how years of counseling and therapy can't cure PTSD, but a six figure payoff performs like the miracle of God. I've seen worse bruising on a drunk that fell out of my vehicle. On a side note, I'm just glad the assailant/victim were of the same race. Chicago definitely doesn't need any racial animosity right now.


If this is the same case I am thinking about, she sure did not seem all that distressed on the video,,,now the DRIVER>>>>>LOL!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RobK62 said:


> If this is the same case I am thinking about, she sure did not seem all that distressed on the video,,,now the DRIVER>>>>>LOL!


I know and I agree, however PTSD has a strange way of creeping up on a person especially after they have had some legal advice. Everyone is well aware of Uber by now and what attorney wouldn't want to get in line of the already 500+ lawsuits against Uber for their own slice of that $60 billion pie?


----------



## Herman Williams (Sep 14, 2016)

I think we should consider both sides equally. Then only we can give our opinion.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> Here's another video of a passenger refusing to get out of car. She gets driver fired and has hired a lawyer to sue. She claims injury and assault. The driver asked her to leave but she refused and then started taping.
> 
> http://abc7chicago.com/news/video-shows-heated-dispute-between-uber-driver-passenger/1516987/


Just as soon shoot em and throw them in the trunk.


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

I can not say this often enough and to enough drivers... *GET A DASH CAM! *

They protect you in and record the truth, and nothing but the truth in the event of a violent passenger, a sick passenger, an accident, etc.

CYA... Cover Your A**!!!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i have a had a few refuse to get out even after i pull over safely so it isnt always that simple as someone suggested, if it was there would be no incidents like above. i never layed a hand only threatened to call police and finally they get out. one brat sat till i actually called them.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Beretic said:


> Any good prices or site that you could pm me would be awesome.


I agree with Fireguy50 . Excellent 2 way cams.

A guy selling vicovation ds2 cams here, though not 2 way and we are discussing bad pax:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/vicovation-ds2-dash-cams.105265/#post-1513496


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

PTSD? So obvious looking for a payday, beware everyone there are these types out there looking for an opportunity to try and get whatever they can at anyones expense, truly disgusting person.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/ktla.com...-accuses-driver-of-texting-while-driving/amp/

Here's another one. The drivers seem to be losing it.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> It seems like she didn't let him know where to drop her off at. She told the reporters twice that she entered her final destination in the app. So he probably missed it and then she started to complain and get out her camera.
> 
> She seemed sue happy and looking to escalate the situation with breaking out the camera to record then refusing to get out. He says we passed 10 sidewalks where you could've got out.
> 
> I definetly need to buy a dash cam. This guy could get some serious charges. I have a feeling there are two different sides to this story.


Aren't those dash cams 360 degrees?


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/ktla.com...-accuses-driver-of-texting-while-driving/amp/
> 
> Here's another one. The drivers seem to be losing it.


video has already been pulled!


----------

